# Santa dies in front of kids



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Santa dies in front of kids *
By ONLINE REPORTER
December 22, 2006

CHILDREN watched in horror as a Santa Claus collapsed and died as he handed out presents at a Christmas party.

Andrew Robertson, 82, took ill as excited youngsters were being given their gifts. He was taken to a side room, still dressed in a Father Christmas outfit, and attempts were made to revive him.

But when medics arrived, he was pronounced dead.

Mr Robertson, from Dundee, had played Santa for several years at the city's Broughty Castle Bowling Club's Christmas party, which is held for the grandchildren of members. Ian Smart, the bowling club's secretary, said: "Andy was a father figure in the club who never had a bad word to say about anyone. "If you asked him to do anything for you, he would always say no problem'.

"One wee kid said 'how are we going to get our presents next week if Father Christmas is ill?' - they didn't understand what had happened." Mr Smart said Mr Robertson had played an active role in the bowling club. "He was well-liked and will be sorely missed," he said. His brother Alister said he had complained about feeling hot shortly before he collapsed on Sunday afternoon.
He told The Courier newspaper: "The kids saw him getting taken away as if he was ill.

"They knew something was wrong with Santa Claus as he went away with the two guys, but they didn't see anything further. "It has been quite a shock for everybody but my view is that he was there thoroughly enjoying himself when he was struck down." Mr Robertson was a former director with a shipbuilding company.

His funeral takes place today.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

That kinda makes me sad


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That is sad. Those poor little people. Im sure that gentleman couldnt think of a better way of going.


----------

